

Ninefold Labs – Zero Downtime Deployment for Rails Apps - millioncents
https://ninefold.com/news/labs-zero-downtime/

======
michaelmior
I don't see what's particularly interesting about this. This is a pretty
standard technique.

~~~
amalcon
I didn't realize that anyone still used loadbalancers without liveness testing
(a superset of this capability), let alone with this capability.

------
robotfelix
At first glance it seems to be the same as Heroku's Preboot functionality.

Heroku docs: [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/labs-
preboot](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/labs-preboot)

------
sfeng
So before this your app would be down every time you deployed? That's nuts.

